# LowLIFE creation



## walter branche (Feb 23, 2015)

Bike By LowLIFE custom bikes Cocoa Bch . GARY SHERON - I just bought this today


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2015)

Are you going to ride it????


----------



## walter branche (Feb 23, 2015)

I will try ,I do not know if my short chubby self am made right ,, I will know tonight when I pick it up ,  it was such a good deal ,  i looked at   the parts , even the stand , made it a money maker ,, The guy who made it Gary Sheron at lowlife is a friend , I have rode my 1891 new mail with them,, Chopaderoos bike club -and wanted to have a suitable machine for the next Beach ride , thanks ,


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2015)

Strange that The beer Co would sell it. Are they going out of business?


----------



## walter branche (Feb 23, 2015)

They had it custom made ,and then raffled it off , I think the guy selling it to me works for the company , I will know later on and be able to tell the rest of the story with facts ..  The man that made it has written me a few messages , he could not believe ,they got rid of it ..This bike was on our local craigslist for 17 days , and today he updated the page , and the Rat Riders Bicycle club had it on there facebook , thanks ,,


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 23, 2015)

I hope your purchase includes a case of beer!! Cool bike Walter!


----------



## thebikeman (Mar 12, 2015)

walter branche said:


> I will try ,I do not know if my short chubby self am made right ,, I will know tonight when I pick it up ,  it was such a good deal ,  i looked at   the parts , even the stand , made it a money maker ,, The guy who made it Gary Sheron at lowlife is a friend , I have rode my 1891 new mail with them,, Chopaderoos bike club -and wanted to have a suitable machine for the next Beach ride , thanks ,




Gary Cherone one time Singer for Van Halen. I was always wondering what happened to him.


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

thebikeman said:


> Gary Cherone one time Singer for Van Halen. I was always wondering what happened to him.




Not the same person..... And he is back with his old band. Extreme.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 12, 2015)

Here we go round in circles…built in 1897


----------



## thebikeman (Mar 12, 2015)

fordsnake said:


> Here we go round in circles…built in 1897
> 
> 
> [/QUOTe
> ...


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 18, 2015)

catfish said:


> Are you going to ride it????




You might need a little something to protect the family jewels !


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 9, 2016)

Well...that is certainly different!


----------



## bairdco (Feb 10, 2016)

You could ride around with a big drumstick and bang on it instead of a bell.


----------

